# Carrying handbag onto Ryanair flight??



## Cyrstal (4 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I am going on a ryanair flight to the UK at the end of the month. I do not want to check in my luggage, so have opted for carry on. (I think this is 10Kg max)

I read somewhere that you have to include all hand luggage in your carry on? Does anyone know if this is true? I will have a small bag, will I have to place my handbag in the small bag as well to board?? This is just all so ridiculous now....

Thanks

C


----------



## lasno (4 Feb 2010)

Its all explained on Ryanair website.....


----------



## Cyrstal (4 Feb 2010)

So handbags have to be placed in the luggage?  Is this enforced does anyone know?


----------



## WaterSprite (4 Feb 2010)

Yes, it is definitely enforced.


----------



## rosey (4 Feb 2010)

Yes it is enforced (not necessarily at check- in if you check in at the airport)
but I don't know if it is enforced all of the time. On at least 2 occasions in my experience air hostess came down line of passengers waiting to board and insisted all passengers put everything into one bag. She checked each passenger individually as she came down the line....
I think on other occasions it wasn't enforced- however I always make sure all I have with me can squeeze into one bag if necessary


----------



## sam h (4 Feb 2010)

I've been on some Ryanair flights where it was enforced and others where it wasn't.

My kids even had those light boot bags on their back with a book and nintendo (to save them having to open the bigger bag on board) and were made put them into their main bag. So we had to delay on boarding and delay on the plane as they had to get them out of the bags again.

I've opted for a small sholder bag under my coat and I've gotten away with it a few times - at least I can keep the tickets, passports etc to hand


----------



## gipimann (4 Feb 2010)

As others have said, the one-bag rule is being enforced - and they're also checking carryon luggage to make sure they meet the max size rules.   Last time I travelled several people, including myself, were asked to put the bag into their measuring frame as I went through the boarding gate.   

So make sure that if you use a soft carry-on bag (rather than hard luggage), it will pass their measurement rule with the handbag (and the book, the newspaper, the passport....etc etc!) inside!


----------



## ssm (4 Feb 2010)

what about a teddy?

my daughter will have her own carry on bag - we are only going to 2 nights so each have a carry on - but surely she wont have to put her teddy into bag....it will cause a big row as he "wont be able to breathe"!!


----------



## NorfBank (4 Feb 2010)

ssm said:


> it will cause a big row as he "wont be able to breathe"!!





Teddy will be fine (he may have to pay to use the toilet though )


----------



## Petal (4 Feb 2010)

I travel quite a lot and it appears that they are becoming more strict, especially in Dublin. In the past it was enforced sometimes, but these days, every single flight gets checked at boarding for how many bags people have and if it's the right size.


----------



## Gervan (4 Feb 2010)

I have had two horrible experiences in Liverpool Airport, where a very rude "security" man insisted I had to put my handbag into my case merely to pass his pre-security station. 
As I explained, I would have to get it out in a few steps to show my check-in page at security, and get my laptop out. I told him I fully understood Ryanair's rules, but as it was impossible to get through the security check with "everything in one bag" it was pointless of him to insist I did it at his position.
I demanded an apology for his behaviour from the airport management, but had a very off-hand letter in return. I stated I would not only NOT travel through Liverpool Airport again, but would publicise their customer-unfriendly position.
I was so flustered after the unpleasant encounter I actually did get on the Ryanair flight with my handbag still on my shoulder, and nothing was said by the Ryanair staff.
So, you may not have to observe this rule, but should be prepared to fit the handbag into the case if required.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Feb 2010)

And your newspaper if you have one must go into the 1 piece of luggage,or it may be classed as another piece of luggage


----------



## sunrock (4 Feb 2010)

You can still use your pockets! I usually have my coat on  going thru`security freeing up valuable space in my carry on canvas bag and also the big pockets.


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Feb 2010)

Rule is 1 carry-on bag per passenger.  Is there something very complex about that?  I hope all airports are carrying out checks to ensure that this is all passengers are boarding with - very annoying to be behind people with a pull-on case on wheels, topped off with a computer case and a shoulder bag.  Then, they look for overhead space in the baggage compartment, delaying all behind them.  C'mon, it's an easy rule to understand and follow.  Kids who need stuff for the flight can have a bum bag tied around them with teddy, Nintendo, book etc.  Same applies to adults!  Basic point is 1 bag (of requisite size and weight) per passenger.  If it doesn't suit, then pay the extra and put the stuff in the hold.


----------



## lasno (4 Feb 2010)

Simples!


----------



## Cyrstal (4 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies! (the useful ones I mean!!)

Have two small kids under three coming with me, and usually bring a rucksacky thing for their stuff to keep entertained on flight.  Guess that's out now.

Oh to have the days where flying felt like a luxury....

C


----------



## Paddylast (4 Feb 2010)

All of this hassle has put many off travelling by air.
Personally, I have taken to travelling by ferry when going to UK and France. No strip searching or stuffing everything into one bag.  So much more civilised. Very reasonable fares and you can take everything - including the kitchen sink !!- when taking the car on board.  Throw everything in the boot at the house and forget about it until you get to your destination.  IF travelling with Stena I would recommend paying a bit extra and go into the StenaPlus lounge.  Free tea, coffee, biscuits, newspapers. Quiet and peaceful. Use your laptop -free wi-fi.  Bliss.
Don't bother with the StenaPlus lounge if travellling with kids.  They have so much to do outside that it's better to be based in one of the other lounges and let them run around enjoy the facilities.


----------



## Leper (4 Feb 2010)

Yep, 'fraid some do and others don't depending on the staff of Ryanair and their moods. I think their low wages augmented by commission for charging for laptops, handbags etc wins the day for them. Unfortunately, Ryanair are always trying to dream up ways to charge extra for something.


----------



## Rois (4 Feb 2010)

It is always enforced at Gatwick - doesn't matter which airline you're flying with.  Apart from there, I've never seen it enforced.


----------



## sunrock (5 Feb 2010)

In fairness to Ryanair, they had to put restrictions on the carry on luggage.It wasn`t that long ago that check in bags/suitcases were free. When Ryanair decided to charge for check in luggage, customers preferred to carry their bags with them if under the required weight and of course there was no need for check in as people realised they didn`t really need half the stuff anyway and 10 kg was plenty to cover their needs. The only problem is the  space available in the baggage compartments is limited  so Ryanair decided that everyone had to put all their bags in one bag which is a good rule as it is a bit silly to have someone with lots of small bags.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Feb 2010)

Cyrstal said:


> Have two small kids under three coming with me, and usually bring a rucksacky thing for their stuff to keep entertained on flight. Guess that's out now.
> 
> Oh to have the days where flying felt like a luxury....
> 
> C


 
You could put a small little backpack on one of the kids for their stuff, depending on their size of course.

When flying was a luxury we couldn't afford to fly where we wanted, do you not have the option of flying another airline or is someone holding a gun to your head and forcing you to fly ryanair?


----------



## so-crates (5 Feb 2010)

Rois said:


> It is always enforced at Gatwick - doesn't matter which airline you're flying with. Apart from there, I've never seen it enforced.


Hmm, was flying through Gatwick quite a bit last year and I can't say I noticed security being especially strict in this regard. Generally was flying Aer Lingus so I had a handbag and a laptop bag and never had any issue carrying both through. I can't say I was challenged even once.

Ryanair do enforce their rule - sometimes to the point of being ludicrous - but it isn't incredibly difficult to manage as long as you are sensible and prepare before hand. I always make a point of putting in and taking out my handbag as obviously as possible though


----------



## Mouldy (7 Feb 2010)

Was being rigorously enforced this morning coming from Prague. This is not a big deal and you always have the option of checking a bag if needs be. I only fly with RA when there is no other choice as they have no legroom for people over 5' 7". Apart from that I've no problem with thier flights, although their choice of airports is abysmal. Three very cheery and freindly cabin crew today were dragged down by a dedicated sourpuss with no manners - guess whch one people will rmemember?

M


----------



## undo (8 Feb 2010)

so-crates said:


> Hmm, was flying through Gatwick quite a bit last year and I can't say I noticed security being especially strict in this regard.


  I was on the last flight out of Gatwick yesterday (FR, 9:55pm). The metal basket for checking luggage sizes was nowhere to be seen and people seemed to be carrying rather large bags on board with nobody caring. Maybe if you go for the late flights, served by tired staff dying to get home and to bed, you can get away with more?


----------



## Cyrstal (9 Feb 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> You could put a small little backpack on one of the kids for their stuff, depending on their size of course.
> 
> When flying was a luxury we couldn't afford to fly where we wanted, do you not have the option of flying another airline or is someone holding a gun to your head and forcing you to fly ryanair?


 
Ryanair is the only airline that I can fly direct to the destination with, and with two smallies, that's a must!!

So no, noone is putting a gun to my head and forcing me to fly with Ryanair, and the luxury comment was slightly tongue-in-cheek, the only extra luxury I want is to carry a bag to hold the things to amuse the kids for the flight!

It's daft, have a 'cabin' bag at home that weights 3 kg without anything in it, so now am off looking for light cabin bags....


----------



## sam h (9 Feb 2010)

Crystal - every passenger over the age of 2 can bring on up to 10kg of handluggage.

I think you said on the of the kids is 3 so you have an allowance for them (i'm sure you'll be allowed bring it on for them!!)


----------



## Stronge (9 Feb 2010)

A friend travelled back from Scotland on Sunday night very full plane. The Ryan Air staff actually had a scales at the point where you board the plane. His bag was 10.05 kgs and he said to her no way am I paying for that and she let him through but many people had to put their bags in the hole and pay the money as their bags were over weight! Thats the first time I have heard of them actually having a scales there with the cage. Sign of things to come?


----------



## undo (9 Feb 2010)

Stronge said:


> Thats the first time I have heard of them actually having a scales there with the cage. Sign of things to come?


  If you think about it, it is only fair. People used to have bigger bags than permitted - they added the metal cage. People used to bring multiple bags - they started enforcing the one-bag-per-passenger rule. People are carrying heavier bags than permitted - they are bringing out the scales.

 As long as the rules are clear (and they are in this case), I am all for strict enforcement. All those people caught cheating the system and carrying heavy bags will now start paying €40, giving Ryanair additional revenue and hopefully making tickets cheaper for everyone else.


----------



## Gervan (10 Feb 2010)

Or we'll get so fed up with the poor customer-handling that we will give up using Ryanair altogether, and that will *raise* the prices for anyone still using the airline.


----------

